# Veggies for Mice.



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Should I feed my mice veggies every day? I would assume it wouldn't be bad for them. They are brindle mice so I only feed them food blocks, because I don't want them to become obese. And they each get a cheerio a day. I feed them Native Earth 18% Protein 4018 Rodent Diet, which I've been told is the best food available for them.

Which veggies are good for them on a daily basis? I've heard kale is good because it helps prevent tumors, but I'm not sure if it's true. Has anyone else heard that?

This is a list of veggies I feed my guinea pig and rabbits:
Boston lettuce
Cilantro
Escarole
Green or red leaf lettuce
Radicchio
Turnip green

Are these all ok to feed to mice? I know cilantro is really good for guinea pigs and rabbits because it has a lot of vitamins and minerals in it, but I just want to make sure it's good for mice as well.

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

All fruits and vegetables are best avoided altogether. Mice are seed, grain and insect eaters, so fruits and vegetables don't benefit them in any way and can cause diarrhea 

Edit: On the subject of tumours, all dark green vegetables such as curly kale contain cancer-fighting properties for all mammals (including us), but feeding them to mice regularly may cause other health problems and stomach upsets.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you do for some reason want to try to get mice to eat kale, try kale chips. It's the only way I can eat it, and it being much drier may cause them less upset. In general, though, fruit and veg just really aren't appropriate for mice. Guinea pigs, on the other hand, would love that list of stuff (minus the dark greens, which have too much calcium for their little kidneys).


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I sometimes give mine small amounts of apple, carrot or strawberry, but only tiny bits and every so often.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

About once a month mine get corn, peas and green beans, but only a little bit each. Mainly just as a treat than to actually benefit them in any way, they really like it.


----------

